# Lancaster County farmlandAmish country



## Double H (Oct 14, 2008)

Here are a few from my home turf. The fall can be a very beautiful time in Lancaster County as the colors are incredible. I use a graduated ND filter, a little photoshop tweaks on the levels, and a small amount of unsharp mask.
Hope you all enjoy.

1. Amish farmstead






2. Pumpkins at Funk's Market





3. the drive home from the in-laws





4. Amish farmstead 2





5. fields of saturation


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 14, 2008)

some great shots, gorgeous colors! for some reason I like the third one the best, it has this dreamy feel that's really neat.


I'm partial to the area actually, considering my Dad grew up in Lancaster County (Ephrata).  I've been there several times, it's beautiful there.


----------



## Double H (Oct 14, 2008)

thebeginning said:


> some great shots, gorgeous colors! for some reason I like the third one the best, it has this dreamy feel that's really neat.
> 
> 
> I'm partial to the area actually, considering my Dad grew up in Lancaster County (Ephrata).  I've been there several times, it's beautiful there.



Thanks. I work in Brownstown, just south of Ephrata. These were all shot in the southern part of the county, near Strasburg and Quarryville. It is a truly great area to live in.


----------



## danir (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice.
3 has a painting feeling.


----------



## invisible (Oct 14, 2008)

Great set. Number 3 flat out rocks.


----------



## Double H (Oct 14, 2008)

invisible said:


> Great set. Number 3 flat out rocks.



Wow, thanks. Number three was one of those 'hanging out of the window' shots I wasn't sure of. Funny how those are sometimes the best shots.


----------



## Double H (Oct 16, 2008)

Anyone else from the tough-as-nails crowd?


----------

